# People's Park's 47th Birth Day!



## Slingshot Collective (Mar 28, 2016)

This is the day after the Bay Area Anarchist Book Fair, and the same day as the BASTARD Conference: 

http://sfbay-anarchists.org/conference/

those these events are predictable, Eight Days of Anarchy are shaping up!


----------

